# Selling to small stores



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a few small stores I have in mind To approach with my newly founded clothing brand, but I'm still unclear on how exactly does the process of selling to small stores work?


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on your venture. First you'll need to find the 'decision maker' in the process. This could be the general manager or the owner of the shop. Most stores will expect to pay at least half of the MSRP. So if your shirts sell for $20, they'll expect to pay $10. 

If you're not sure they'll jump onto your designs because they're so unique, you might want to consider consignment, at least until you have a successful track record. 

There's another person on this forum that is also quite helpful, Andreea Ayers if you get a chance to meet her.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats on your venture. First you'll need to find the 'decision maker' in the process. This could be the general manager or the owner of the shop. Most stores will expect to pay at least half of the MSRP. So if your shirts sell for $20, they'll expect to pay $10. 

If you're not sure they'll jump onto your designs because they're so unique, you might want to consider consignment, at least until you have a successful track record. 

There's another person on this forum that is also quite helpful, Andreea Ayers if you get a chance to meet her.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Networking helps a lot as well. The chamber of commerce in your area will be full of s,all biz owners and a lot of them will like to buy from other members and also from smaller local businesses. You should be prepared to leave a sample for them because very rarely will they want to make a decision on the spot. Most people don't like to make decisions with a sales person breathing down their neck. If you can afford to give them the sample it will also give you a reason to stop back in. My last price of advice is to do your research on the stores and know what they sell and what your items will compliment. Think about your packaging and see if their are ways you could customize it for the store. They might not want hanging shirts or having to fold stuff all the time. Small biz owners are very proud of their shops and if you can talk to them about the good things you are doing and that you are seeking the same success you are likely to find that they will be receptive to your products. Also don't go into the store during their busiest hours. Since you are not a customer you will not get their full attention. Retail is about customers first and providing an experience for the customer that brings them back.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Mike has some legit advice.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a small store owner and I would have to do consignment so as not to get stuck with your product. I also would expect it for at least half the price you are requesting. As a producer I sell my own shirts for by the time I finish the production I cannot afford to give it to a store at half. Remember that thirst lines are like barbers and hair salons a very easy start-up. Not saying to give up - you may want to hit the pavement and Internet to get your work out. You can wear some and go into the same store you want to carry them and see their feelings. Find an angle, get a niche and look for the next one. Good luck.


----------



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the advice. I was just informed that my neighbor is good friends with the owner of a well-known yet small size store. He told me that he can set up a meeting for me, but I'm not sure how I would approach him . I'm almost done with my "look book" and I do know to knock down retail price. Is there anything else I should know?


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Nick, it's pretty easy to get your gear into stores. Book a meeting with the owner or manager and make sure you have t shirt samples printed of your designs. I recommend for the first 'season' offering them a deal along the lines of whatever sells they buy. Ask them to put in 4 or so styles in and put them on mannequins or on display somewhere. That way it's a win win situation. 

We have our own retail store in Brisbane and do that with young designers. Good luck with the tshirt label!


----------

